# Best Place To Buy



## juststartingout

OK, with the weather finally cooperating, we are spending our evenings outside!

I'm getting serious about this g scale train and I'm wondering who has the best pricing around?

Need to save a buck when I can.................

Just noticed.......250 posts must get you promoted to CONDUCTOR! 

Ya'll better be nicer to me from now on............:laugh:


----------



## juststartingout

I found them!:laugh:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Magnus-Collection-14-Locomotives-and-Cars-/180641591499?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2a0f13f0cb


----------



## tooter

Hey conductor, 

Those are absolutely beautiful trains. I really like that old fashioned look and try to emulate it in my trains... except in cheapie HO. 

Wholesaletrains.com has very competitive G scale prices. Take a look at their site and see what you think. This is a neato starter set... a little logging train with track and transformer for $233. 









Greg


----------



## juststartingout

choo choo said:


> Hey conductor,
> 
> Those are absolutely beautiful trains. I really like that old fashioned look and try to emulate it in my trains... except in cheapie HO.
> 
> Wholesaletrains.com has very competitive G scale prices. Take a look at their site and see what you think. This is a neato starter set... a little logging train with track and transformer for $233.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg


Thanks! I don't think i've seen that site yet. 

And, thanks for respecting my "conductor" statis. :laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser

Scott,

Who needs a 401k, when you can have that Magnus Collection, instead?!? 

No real tips on G sources, other than a basic suggestion to consider buying used items, if price is a concern. Ebay and the like. (Stating the obvious, I guess ...)

TJ


----------



## juststartingout

tjcruiser said:


> Scott,
> 
> Who needs a 401k, when you can have that Magnus Collection, instead?!?
> 
> No real tips on G sources, other than a basic suggestion to consider buying used items, if price is a concern. Ebay and the like. (Stating the obvious, I guess ...)
> 
> TJ


Thanks, I've been doing the ebay thing, but folks seem to be pretty proud of their stuff!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The key to eBay is patience! Eventually, something will come along at the price you're willing to pay. I've bought NIB stuff for half what I see it selling for a month later.


----------



## haphall

I have the same experience as a seller John. I've listed something for $4.99 for several weeks with hardly a watcher. Skip a couple of weeks and put it back up at $6.99 and have a bidding war.


----------



## tooter

There's a really nice LGB Construction Train set from the 1970's on ebay for $195 with 2 days to go...










Looks like about $200 will buy you into the G scale game. 

Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, the bidding really starts in the last hour or so as a rule. I've had my sights on stuff that's going for $40-50 with less than an hour to go, it ends up going for several hundred.

My technique is to simply put whatever bid I feel I want to spend in my sniper and ignore it until the auction finishes. If I get it, I'm happy, if not, it was too expensive.


----------



## juststartingout

choo choo said:


> There's a really nice LGB Construction Train set from the 1970's on ebay for $195 with 2 days to go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like about $200 will buy you into the G scale game.
> 
> Greg


Well I tried.....but it went higher than I wanted to pay.


----------



## dkirksey

Try the goldcoaststation.net Hans has a HUGE collection of G scale trains. If you know what you want and have the model number email it to him. I have found he has a lot of hard to find items. Dan


----------



## tooter

juststartingout said:


> Well I tried.....but it went higher than I wanted to pay.


Don't sweat it, Scott... 

There's *always* another deal...

Greg


----------



## juststartingout

choo choo said:


> Don't sweat it, Scott...
> 
> There's *always* another deal...
> 
> Greg


yep, you're right! I gotta keep lookin.............


----------



## blueregal

Been in this hobby for years. Here are the best dealers not in any specific order just ones I have dealt with. Al Kramer/Anna Kramer (evil bay) very competitive, but grumpy, and no patience prolly the best prices but be careful they change day to day I've seen $50+ dollars less in one day or more! Wholesale trains, Charles Ro, great shipping policy, Trainworld, RLD Hobbies (Robbie) have dealt with him on a couple of items. Jim at G-Scale Junction, very helpful, competitive purchased from him, considering a purchase as we speak, also. Oh and of course the "Evil Bay" buyer beware!! And Caboose Hobbies in Denver, pricing all over the board usually high, but watch the consignments section. I would say overall if you can't deal with Trainworld (use as a pricing guide) or RLD or G-Scale Junction Wholesale trains prolly don't need to look any farther.


----------

